# BM Satin Impervo tips



## Vic B (Dec 12, 2018)

I've got a nice interior project almost prepped out and I'm deciding on which product to use on trim. It's a high end NC home and too nice for the paint I normally use on my projects. I have never used any BM trim products but I hear TONS of praise through the grapevine. Above all the rest I'm really itching to try the Satin Impervo. 

I was hoping to get some insight from anyone here who has a lot of experience with the stuff. Looking for information on how many coats to do and what thickness? How long do I gotta wait before we can tape off the base and paint walls? using yellow frog of course. I'm planning on using Rodda's oil base Speed Prime. 

Any input would be helpful! Thanks!

:vs_coffee:


----------



## jr.sr. painting (Dec 6, 2013)

Satin impervo is gonna be a really nice finish especially if you are brushing. Is it wood or mdf moulding? I recently used penetrol to extend the open time of si and it worked very well. Be prepared to sand between finish coats using 320 paper and wait about 24 hours between coats. Don't use a sanding sponge, only actual paper. The sponges don't hold their grit very long when sanding between coats. The only down side is that product or any oil will probably not be around for a repaint in the future. That's the only down fall I can think of.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vic B (Dec 12, 2018)

I appreciate he quick reply brother! I’ll be spraying this project out. Material is both mdf and solid wood. 

Do you know if using Japan Dry to speed up curing time has any effect on the otherall finish of the product?


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

Vic B said:


> I appreciate he quick reply brother! I’ll be spraying this project out. Material is both mdf and solid wood.
> 
> Do you know if using Japan Dry to speed up curing time has any effect on the otherall finish of the product?



Do you have the c235 or high solids z235?


I don't use penetrol, instead XIM or corotech brushing reducer. If those arn't available I would use 50/50 VM&P naphtha and mineral spirits. I only thin about 5%


https://www.rustoleum.com/product-catalog/consumer-brands/xim/additives/x-tender


----------



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

It's nice to hear that some guys are still trying old school which is still the best. Benjamin Moore satin impervo still may have the highest solids of any material out there used for trim work.
I considered my father the best of the best when it came to brushing or for that matter spraying oil enamel. I swear when he would brush in satin impervo he could get white satin impervo to cover over a black door in one coat, practically.
I would suggest that you reconsider using satin impervo for a new construction job. There's too much dust in the house regardless of the circumstances. Plus you have to factor in that there might possibly be a contractor or two coming in and out of the house which will also create additional airflow with dust. Soon to hit the stores in the next day or two is a newer product from Benjamin Moore called scuff x semi-gloss with anti chip technology. a lot has been written about this product and I can attest to it being very strong and durable. of course this product is going to spray much better than it would brush and roll since it is water reducible. This product is tough as nails and seems to be the go-to material for so many contractors doing high in work. I am actually going to use this semi-gloss paint on an entire Door and trim project starting 1 week from Monday. I know it's a winner since I have used it already on cabinetry jobs and doors and trim for some houses but I'm very excited about the semi-gloss formula with its anti chip technology. Heater on pink talk a gentleman from great Britain actually wrote a very long and detailed precise report on the scuff x products. He attributes a lot of the properties of this Benjamin Moore paint similar to a one part epoxy. very difficult to tell based on this photo but all of the window trim and all of the white in this window we used Ben Moore scuff x satin. Please consider it for this project I don't think you will have any objections.
Also consider that this product dries and is ready for a second coat in less than three hours.


----------



## Vic B (Dec 12, 2018)

*BM Satin Impervo*

Hey guys, finally getting back to you. Please excuse the delay.

I wanted to get back to you on using Impervo because I absolutely loved it. Turned into one of my best projects to date and since it was using a paint for the first time I'm really proud of how it turned out. I ended up using it on two projects afterwords with the same results. 

For anyone searching painttalk for Impervo tips I thought it would be helpful to go through some of the tips I found online and things I learned on the fly. 

I used Rodda's speed prime on all the woodwork. I work out of Portland OR and Rodda is local paint company. Speed Prime is the strongest smelling oil primer I've ever come across but it lays down unbelievably smooth and dries quickly. I was able to avoid additional sanding (and dust) using speed prime and would encourage anyone who hasn't tried it to give it a shot. Obviously you still have to sand / vacuum / tack but at least you have a smooth surface to with from the start. 

My first coat of Impervo I added Japan Dry to it. I sprayed with a 313 FF Titan tip, I learned later that 313 is too big. Switched to a 311 FF and had much better results. Came back the next day to do finish coat. Thinned the paint a little bit with mineral spirits. I would pour a little bit of mineral spirits into the bottom of the bucket to get the remains out into the next gallon. Just a little bit of mineral spirits went a long way! Finish coat i didn't add any Japan Dry. Finish didn't look super smooth at first, but after a few days it leveled out to look like lacquer. Not sure if i didn't thin enough? Would like to hear more from the old timers.

I finished spraying trim on friday and came back Monday to do walls. Yellow Frog tape didn't damage any of the woodwork when we taped off bases. 

I get Impervo at $68/gallon. Which is pretty good right? But still really expensive for trim paint if using long term. Are there any other oil woodwork paints that you could would vouch for that don't hurt the wallet so much? I'd like to try a few more.


----------



## Lightningboy65 (Mar 12, 2018)

Not sure why it took a few days for the paint to level out...that all occurs before the paint tacks up. Maybe you mean for the sheen to even out? Just about every trim package I did from the late 70's to the early 2000's was with SI. And many of them after that until I retired a few years ago. Many customers became "environmentally aware" and didn't want oil. Not the paint it once was, but still one of the best out there. When I started a gallon was just south of $20.00. People would say "$20.00 for a gallon of paint, that's nuts"!


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

Thin about 15% with vm&p naptha. Spray 208 or 310. Have to move fast


----------

